# Panoramic sunroof shade is flimsy



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

I like my 2018 R-Line SEL Premium Tiguan. However I find that the shade or cover or shade, whatever it is...that covers the panoramic sun roof kinda flimsy. Too bad there is no after market or alternative that is thicker. I wonder how it will be in the winter. Will this flimsy sun roof shade let out heat in winter? Hmm...


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

spacerust said:


> I like my 2018 R-Line SEL Premium Tiguan. However I find that the shade or cover or shade, whatever it is...that covers the panoramic sun roof kinda flimsy. Too bad there is no after market or alternative that is thicker. I wonder how it will be in the winter. Will this flimsy sun roof shade let out heat in winter? Hmm...


Are you thinking flimsy as in:
-too translucent and lets in too much light
-too thin and may tear easily
-too weak and may sag over time.

Coming up on a year in my tig and I think they just about nailed both the tint of the roof glass and the translucency of the shade. I'm sure it could be more or less in either case depending on taste. The shade in may car is open almost all the time; I close it mid-day in the desert summer, not so much for heat but as a Sun visor with the sun glaring down. I'm thinking stick-on sun shades like aviation pilots use but I've not found the climate control incapable of maintaining set temperature in any environment(28°F-122°) I've been in with the shade open.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

+1, any extra heat/cold caused by the panoramic roof is still easily handled by the a/c. Total non-issue.


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

I purchased my Tiguan se in October, haven’t experienced the vehicle in the summer so I don’t know how hot it will get with the sunroof but heat hasn’t been a issue this winter. I’ve had to turn off the heat during long drives due to the cabin becoming too warm.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

gerardrjj said:


> -too translucent and lets in too much light
> -too thin and may tear easily
> -too weak and may sag over time.


All of these have been complaints about VW panoramic sunroofs.



socialD said:


> +1, any extra heat/cold caused by the panoramic roof is still easily handled by the a/c. Total non-issue.


This depends a lot on where you live. Cold is not an issue where I live, but heat is. You have the luxury of having humidity to filter the sunlight hitting the ground. I live in the middle of a desert and with 4% humidity the sun shine is brutal. I was actually shocked when I moved here as to how big of a difference humidity makes to the intensity of the sun's rays. Where I live, it is a serious factor. Yes, after a while the A/C can cool the car but it takes a lot of power (iow: gasoline) to do it.

There were times when I enjoyed my pano roof (previous car), but I am now glad to not have one. My big white roof reflects a lot of the energy rather than admitting it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

The sunshade is equivalent to mine on the Alfa Romeo Giulia.

It would be nicer if it was a little thicker but overall it's fine.

Thanks


----------



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

*Thicker*

Yea, I was thinking the sun shade could have been a little thicker. Oh well... but otherwise the heated seats and steering wheel feature has been fine this winter. It has not been super cold this winter yet though. I live in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

It is a sun shade. It needs to roll up on a reel/cylinder at the rear. Any thicker and it wouldn't work.

A solid cloth wrapped shade only works for a conventional roof, not a pano. 

I like the transparency level of the shade.

I live in central florida where it con drop into the 20s at night, and it is pretty much 85° plus with 90%humidity for 9 months a year. 
No issues with heating or cooling.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Should of bought a BMW then


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> .....Yes, after a while the A/C can cool the car but it takes a lot of power (iow: gasoline) to do it....


Can you be more specific? You have data? Or are you just guessing based on vehicle AC system from the 60s?


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Should of bought a BMW then


This would be a lot better for the people who use their roof racks. With it going down instead of up you wouldn't have to worry about the clearance between the glass and your crossbars/accessories.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> Should of bought a BMW then



I'll take the extra headroom with the glass going out all the time and deal with the roof rack clearance on the rare occasions where I'll use one.
FYI: "Should've" or "should have". "Should of" has no meaning It's a mis-understanding of the pronunciation of the contraction.


----------

